# Pro Legit Lighting Swag



## ZDurler88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone noticed if any pro lighting companies are selling shirts or giving them out for free recently or does it pretty much come down to you having to buy something from them to receive swag? I am aware that there are custom shirts made by various shirt producers, but I'm talking strictly brands like Vari-lite, ETC, Strand, High End, Vincent Lighting Systems, Northern Sound and Light, etc.


----------



## Footer (Nov 3, 2011)

Never heard of any of these companies selling swag. All of those companies tend to give out shirts at trade shows, usually in back room show rooms or at sessions devoted to their products. I know of a few companies that will throw in some swag with a large order. Many dealers will have shirts to give out as well. I once made a comment to a strand dealer who was LD for a show I was working on that I had never seen a strand swag shirt, 3 weeks later I had a box of 6 sitting in my office. 

...Finally... swag comes with time. If you really want to start accumulating shirts, go start over hiring with the local union (that is if you like XL shirts that sometimes come in various annoying colors and occasionaly have large corporate logos).

Or you can just start buying here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=local+crew+shirt&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Guess there is an aftermarket in this arena.


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 3, 2011)

I know that ETC has a swag store in their factory that visitors can buy merchandise from. They also had a small one set up at their 'CUE' event. But I'm pretty sure you have to go to the factory to be able to purchase anything from their store, no online or phone orders....


----------



## tyler.martin (Nov 3, 2011)

You can phone order ETC swag. Call the main 1800 and ask for the Haberdashery.


----------



## Footer (Nov 3, 2011)

tyler.martin said:


> You can phone order ETC swag. Call the main 1800 and ask for the Haberdashery.


 
It ain't swag if your paying for it. Then its just a shirt you paid for making you a corporate billboard that they don't have to pay for.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 3, 2011)

Footer said:


> If you really want to start accumulating shirts, go start over hiring with the local union (that is if you like XL shirts that sometimes come in various annoying colors and occasionaly have large corporate logos).



Once, just once, I would like a gig shirt that I don't have to cut up in order to wear in public. The number of badass gig shirts that have been relegated to sleep shirts is just depressing.


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 3, 2011)

tyler.martin said:


> You can phone order ETC swag. Call the main 1800 and ask for the Haberdashery.



Did not know that! Thank you for that useful information!


----------



## lightingguy1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Footer said:


> It ain't swag if your paying for it. Then its just a shirt you paid for making you a corporate billboard that they don't have to pay for.


 
It's souvenir shop for the folks who visit ETC for a day or two, and want something to take home.....Wishing it was a console, fixtures, or Dimmers. 

That's just how cool ETC really is...They have a souvenir shop!!!!! Try getting that same type merchandise from Strand.....It ain't happening....


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 3, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> It's souvenir shop for the folks who visit ETC for a day or two, and want something to take home.....Wishing it was a console, fixtures, or Dimmers.
> 
> That's just how cool ETC really is...They have a souvenir shop!!!!! Try getting that same type merchandise from Strand.....It ain't happening....


 
swag from strand? HA! I can't even get parts from strand.


----------



## Footer (Nov 3, 2011)

techieman33 said:


> swag from strand? HA! I can't even get parts from strand.


 
.....I have several pieces of strand swag..... a few buttons, a shirt or two that was not destroyed while welding.... and I think a lanyard. Granted most of this stuff got tossed a move or two ago, but its out there.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 4, 2011)

If you want swag from a company I suggest taking enough of their gear on a high enough profile tour that a company rep will skip out of work for a day to come hang out at the venue.


----------



## Lotos (Nov 4, 2011)

techieman33 said:


> swag from strand? HA! I can't even get parts from strand.


 
THAT, my friend, is what eBay is for.
Picked myself up a GORGEOUS Strand Lighting (Pre-Genlyte Byout, likely Mid-90's by the logo) Denim Jacket last year from a clothing seller (???) in Calgary... It was perfectly sized... Almost like it was made for me.

Also, attending a Light Palette Master Class a few years ago taught by Bobby Harrell, I picked up more "Strand Lighting - A Genlyte Company" Mouse Pads than I knew what to do with. My Stage Manager other-half even carries one around with her laptop for crying out loud.
It was just after the Philips buyout, and the one dealer who was their had brought them, and was cheerfully telling us: "Take one, take five, we can't use 'em anymore!"

As for parts... I'm not convinced Dallas even has much in the way of semi-old parts... A lot of dealers saw what was going on and ordered just about everything they could... Try your local supply network... Or, start hounding other houses that go ETC, and offer to take their old Strand stock... It's worked like a charm for me so far.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 4, 2011)

trade shows


----------



## Footer (Nov 4, 2011)

Lotos said:


> As for parts... I'm not convinced Dallas even has much in the way of semi-old parts... A lot of dealers saw what was going on and ordered just about everything they could... Try your local supply network... Or, start hounding other houses that go ETC, and offer to take their old Strand stock... It's worked like a charm for me so far.


 
I have about 130 Strand/Century 6k and 12k dimmers installed in 1978 that we can still get parts. Granted, the company with the service contract has been hoarding them for the last 10 years. However, with just about anything your best bet is to call Litetrol or Lightparts first, then call the major US vendors like Vincent or Grandstage.


----------



## pborche (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, this thread started out asking about Swag and ended up talking about getting parts from Stand Lighting concerning products that are over 3 decades old, of which is older than many of the other manufacturer's even list in this thread. Strand Lighting does offer swag. if you have been at the past number of trade shows the Strand Lighting booth was riddled with it, thousands of T's, hats, and button downs. It is Swag it is suppose to be free, it is something that we use a as a thankyou. Also if you attended this years LDI in Orlando not only was Strand Lighting giving out Swag and lots of it but was giving away Ipads. If you are looking for Strand Swag I would suggest contacting the Strand Lighting Marketing Manager who will be able to help you build your wardrobe.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 4, 2011)

I was trying to get to LDI this year but for the price of a ticket/hotel/car rental I could just buy some shirts from the ETC site. Of course, then it's not swag...


----------



## kcraigie (Nov 4, 2011)

Get to know people at these companies. Attend their workshops, visit their open houses and road shows. Stop by their booths at festivals and trade shows. That's where we give the bulk of our swag away. If you work part-time in one of our shops, you're also likely to get a t-shirt or two.

You might be able to get free stuff by becoming a FB fan or following on Twitter. Although sometimes, it just takes a nice note to the Marketing Director and perhaps, signing up to be on the email list. 

zdurler88, PM or contact me off-list and we'll send something your way.

-Kim


----------



## venuetech (Nov 5, 2011)

I sent a note to one company and made a product comment and they sent me a shirt.


----------



## ZDurler88 (Nov 5, 2011)

venuetech said:


> I sent a note to one company and made a product comment and they sent me a shirt.


 
Yeah. I actually just emailed High End nicely and mentioned that we use some of their equipment and they were more than happy to send a couple shirts. I don't have a problem promoting their products with a shirt that I like because it lets you know what I'm into. Lighting Design 8)


----------



## josh88 (Nov 7, 2011)

I should actually be getting a shirt in the next day or so from ETC just because I had a simple conversation with someone the other day about a couple of products and the next thing I know I'm being told I should be getting a shirt.


----------



## Gern (Nov 8, 2011)

ZDurler88 said:


> Has anyone noticed if any pro lighting companies are selling shirts or giving them out for free recently or does it pretty much come down to you having to buy something from them to receive swag? I am aware that there are custom shirts made by various shirt producers, but I'm talking strictly brands like Vari-lite, ETC, Strand, High End, Vincent Lighting Systems, Northern Sound and Light, etc.


 
I think it is all about being in the right spot at the right time.
Sometimes you can ask. I was walking outside the stage on the Sony lot, saw a vendor(movie glass) and said "Hi, have any shirts?" Not really expecting him to.
He replied, "Sure, what size?", reached behind his seat and pulled out a shirt!
The only entertainment swag I've paid for are Local 728 Tees.

I sure noticed the raffle swag they gave out at a recent Desire Demo in Hollywood. 
I won a S4 Par! It is a great work light for my Ion.
Come to think of it, I didn't get a tee with my latest Ion I bought... Aw well. ETC is very giving, I'd mention some of the ways, but I fear that some working there might get in trouble! Ha! I'm a customer for life.

Bottom line: Get it free at work, trade seminars, trade shows, product training.


----------



## ONeck (May 10, 2015)

ZDurler88 said:


> Has anyone noticed if any pro lighting companies are selling shirts or giving them out for free recently or does it pretty much come down to you having to buy something from them to receive swag? I am aware that there are custom shirts made by various shirt producers, but I'm talking strictly brands like Vari-lite, ETC, Strand, High End, Vincent Lighting Systems, Northern Sound and Light, etc.


I have lots of Seachanger lights the plasma style for sale, I don't know their working condition, they may need repair.


----------



## Kelite (May 11, 2015)

As much as we all like to get swag at a tradeshow or as a gift with a decent purchase, no swag is truly free. Someone is going to pay for it in higher cost of goods sold, plain and simple.
I personally would prefer more affordable gear than footing the bill for branded clothing, bobbles & trinkets, etc., but that's just me...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 11, 2015)

Kelite said:


> As much as we all like to get swag at a tradeshow or as a gift with a decent purchase, no swag is truly free. Someone is going to pay for it in higher cost of goods sold, plain and simple.
> I personally would prefer more affordable gear than footing the bill for branded clothing, bobbles & trinkets, etc., but that's just me...



But but but muh Apollo gum


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 11, 2015)

Kelite said:


> As much as we all like to get swag at a tradeshow or as a gift with a decent purchase, no swag is truly free. Someone is going to pay for it in higher cost of goods sold, plain and simple.
> I personally would prefer more affordable gear than footing the bill for branded clothing, bobbles & trinkets, etc., but that's just me...



Sure. Why advertise at all and get rid of marketing. Needless expense.


----------



## James Feenstra (May 11, 2015)

watch social media for contests.....a lot of companies will run swag contests if you take pictures with their gear/give them stories/share something about their new product/etc

also trade shows, I know we give out shirts at LDI when we do our training classes, and a few other events

alternatively place a big order and I'm sure you can get a tshirt! haha


----------



## Kelite (May 12, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Sure. Why advertise at all and get rid of marketing. Needless expense.



Notice Bill that I said 'Personally'. Marketing is marketing plain and simple, let's not get carried away-


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 12, 2015)

Kelite said:


> Notice Bill that I said 'Personally'. Marketing is marketing plain and simple, let's not get carried away-


It was mostly in jest but swag is just a part of the marketing plan, and probably a very small percentage. One full page ad in an industry periodical buys an awful lot of swag. I just always like to look at the whole picture, and not focus too narrowly on one part.


----------



## Kelite (May 12, 2015)

I agree. And with marketing budgets being what they are, too many tradeshows, magazines, visits, t-shirts etc., continue to compete for those dollars.

Apollo leather jackets, denim jackets, shirts, hats, and other items have been sent as 'thank yous' over the years out of genuine gratitude.
Unfortunately the discussion regarding free swag (let's not even include 'demos from manufacturers instead of actual rentals' ) gets a bit old.

To bring this full circle, I _personally_ appreciate good quality products at competitive prices and don't really want to 'pick up the tab' for someone else's extensive swag collection.


----------



## RileyChilds (May 12, 2015)

I would love to buy an Apollo or [insert vendor here] tshirt or jacket, just most of them never seem to have them for sale or even on a site like spreadshirt!
//Riley


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 12, 2015)

Swag varies. I think flashlights and such with the company's name - maybe a dollar or two. Leather jackets? Not that I'm a leather kind of guy but what in the world do you have to do to be given a leather jacket?

The thing about swag is volume rules. I was about two days after deciding to go out on my own over ten years ago, was planning to be at an event and offered an opportunity to have swag items in a bag giveaway to all participants. I won't go into details but decided on a bottle opener with logo - never found what I really wanted but settled. Needed a hundred - somewhere around $200. Want 500? Only another $100. Want a thousand. Sure, for another $100 I can have a thousand. That was my one supply side encounter with swag.

Need some bottle openers anyone?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 12, 2015)

Kelite said:


> I agree. And with marketing budgets being what they are, too many tradeshows, magazines, visits, t-shirts etc., continue to compete for those dollars.
> 
> Apollo leather jackets, denim jackets, shirts, hats, and other items have been sent as 'thank yous' over the years out of genuine gratitude.
> Unfortunately the discussion regarding free swag (let's not even include 'demos from manufacturers instead of actual rentals' ) gets a bit old.
> ...



This also feels like a good time to remind everyone that those gel swatch books everyone loves aren't free to manufacture either!


----------

